# What is the best peep sight to use?



## ArcherBrian (Dec 4, 2007)

I currently use Trophy Ridge sights, what type/size of peep sight would be the best for these sights? Any comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

If you are asking brand name I would say most will either answer Fletcher Tru Peep or the meta peep. If you want to know what size peep to use with your set up I honestly do not know. 
It depends on how close your peep comes to your eye and the distance between your peep and your sight ring. Having said that I would start out with a Fletcher Tru Peep with an 1/8" aperature and see how that works for you. Depending on how old you are and how good your eyes are you may be able or need to go smaller or larger. The Tru peeps are cheap so you can afford to experiment with the size that will work for you. 
Of course the easy way is to go to a pro shop and ask them to tie you in a peep. They will (should) make sure it works for you before they tie it in.


----------



## ArcherBrian (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thanks!! I was planning on trying a sight...*

I was planning on trying a sight about that size. Do you use one with tubing?


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

I have used tubing but I do not like it. I think they are very noisy. There are guys on here that swear by them though. If you are shooting a poor quality string you might be better off sticking with a tube peep. If you have a good string I would go without a tube. Less noise and no chance of the tube breaking on you.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Tubeless peeps have faded with increasing string quality.

I like the G5 and Fletcher Tru peep as you can tie them in directly.

Most shooters want their peep to just fit, or just cover, the ring on the site. What you need will depend on the size of site ring, its extension, and your draw length.

Lancasters sell peeps with 2 different angles, 1 for shorter ATA bows and 1 for longer bows.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Size would depend on you and how you want your front sight to appear. I have both the Super Peep and Super Ball Peep with apertures from 1/32" (.031") to 1/8" and can be used without a aperture, approx 1/4", item no#716. Can be had in 32 or 37 degrees (good for 35" ata bows and up).


----------



## TeamDarton (Dec 5, 2007)

ArcherBrian said:


> I currently use Trophy Ridge sights, what type/size of peep sight would be the best for these sights? Any comments will be greatly appreciated.


Brian, the easiest way to figure this out is to choose one that accepts inserts and get your hands on as many sizes as you can. (For me this type of work usually involves raiding my bros bow case :wink::wink and take some time and try them out. My thoughts are with you as this can seem like a daunting task, but trust me there is nothing better for your confidence or your score than a clear, repeatable sight picture. Good luck to you and please take a youngster shooting!!


----------



## rok1167 (Sep 20, 2007)

tubes are noisy and decrease arrow speed by 5 to 10 fps. the g5 is nice.


----------



## ArcherBrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Where can I find the g5?


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

ArcherBrian said:


> Where can I find the g5?


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=7869&osCsid=4d2f1ebaa1399f6965a5bdf6e79466d2

I would definitely take a look at the SuperBall peeps with changeable aperatures! They have a hooded one too to reduce glare from the sun.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

When my son and I were shooting trophy ridge sights we were using 1/8 inch fletcher tru-peeps. I am now using a 3/16ths G5 metapeep and my son is still using his tru-peep


----------

